# tomato plants



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

Is it too early to put out tomato plants in Houston Co. Saw some at the feed store this week. Which variety works up this way. Same question on timing for other veggies Thanks in advance


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you are prepared to cover them possibly several times for frosts and willing to take the risk of completely loosing them to a freeze, then perhaps you could argue that it isn't too early...for most of us, it's too early. 

I put mine into the ground around mid-March here in Polk county...in most years. However, this year has been colder that most in the last 30 or more years and there is still a lot of cold air in the far North country. Hence, I may very well push that date back further into spring. You will find that tomatoes plants do not suffer temps in the 30's well and we will most certainly have several nights of those yet to come. 

I planted some early English peas and beets a few days back and planted potatoes today. Onions, kale, and cabbage have been in since last fall and are thriving. Other than that, it will be at least mid-March before I plant anything else.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i will probably put mine in first of march, wrap my cages with frost cloth until they get up good size or weather stabilizes . will plant 10 celebrity and 10 sweet chelsa


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I am going to plant a few celebrity tomorrow if i can find a few.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I have found that tomatos planted in February around my area don't do any better than those planted when the weather is a little warmer. They seem to stay stunted until warmer weather anyway and you either have to cover them or take a chance of losing them to frost. Just wait until March.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

tec said:


> I have found that tomatos planted in February around my area don't do any better than those planted when the weather is a little warmer. They seem to stay stunted until warmer weather anyway and you either have to cover them or take a chance of losing them to frost. Just wait until March.


I planted a few in feb last year the first time, and now that u mentioned it, I observed what u are describing.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

tec said:


> I have found that tomatos planted in February around my area don't do any better than those planted when the weather is a little warmer. They seem to stay stunted until warmer weather anyway and you either have to cover them or take a chance of losing them to frost. Just wait until March.


Very true.... especially if the soil is cold. If you dig down about 6 to 8 inches and the soil is cold to the touch, tomatoes will have very little root growth. This root growth is more important for the early stages of the plants life than top growth is. Plants that stall out because of cold soil will be OK, but there certainly is no benefit to having them go through that. With warm soil and cold air, you will still get beneficial root growth if you protect the tops.

You can cover plants against cold air, but only mother nature fixes cold soil. I've found that I'm basically wizzing down my leg if I plant tomatoes, and especially peppers, in cold soil.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I started my tomato seeds in planters last week. They should be ready to transplant in 2-3 weeks. I find if they are not in by early March, the heat gets to them too soon in the summer.

Houston Garden Center didnâ€™t have any in pots last week. Lowes had a few.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Pulled carrots yesterday and planted tomatos early because they were getting to big for their pots.I will cross my fingers and hope we have no more freeze in pearland.






























Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope its not too early. I planted 6 Early girls last week and started about a dozen seeds this morning. All are in a raised frame and I have a frost cloth to put over the top in case of bad weather. All pots are somewhat buried in the soil in hope that it will keep them warmer.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I also planted my tomatoes and peppers last week.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have found that if a mater plant gets the slightest burn from cold weather they don't produce well. It really depends on what neck of the woods you live in. 
I still have a ways to go before I can plant, my garden isn't ready yet.
One of the best gardens I ever had was planted April 19th.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good words, RB. It really does depend on location.

I'll never forget the April 15 tax day snowstorm we had a few years back. Not something you forget.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Good words, RB. It really does depend on location.
> 
> I'll never forget the April 15 tax day snowstorm we had a few years back. Not something you forget.


Yup! You used buckets to cover yours and I used feed sacks. I had some minor burn on about 10 plants.
I didn't take a chance and replaced the 10 plants. 
I usually keep an eye on the weather forecast. But try and plant at the end of March. 
Mater plants don't grow with cool nights. Maters like 70 at night and 90 during the day. Last springs garden for me was one to remember.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

shade said:


> Is it too early to put out tomato plants in Houston Co. ....


Shade, how cold did it get last night on those tomatoes?

It hit 37 degrees here and probably some light frost?


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

*tomatoes*

We put them in the ground friday and temp this morning was 36 over here


----------

